# Why do people say you should not mix Lab species in a tank?



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

Often when I talk with other hobbyists, particularly those who favour Mbuna cichlids, I get mixed answers about the "dos" and "donts" . 

Why shouldn't you mix Labidochromis species in a Mbuna tank? Some people who do a show tank say they have mixed a variety of males with no issue and some even mix both sexes with different species ( shockingly enough that person swears he has never had hybrid spawning) what does GTA think about mixing or NOT mixing Mbunas?


----------



## bonzai00 (Nov 9, 2016)

jsic37 said:


> Often when I talk with other hobbyists, particularly those who favour Mbuna cichlids, I get mixed answers about the "dos" and "donts" .
> 
> Why shouldn't you mix Labidochromis species in a Mbuna tank? Some people who do a show tank say they have mixed a variety of males with no issue and some even mix both sexes with different species ( shockingly enough that person swears he has never had hybrid spawning) what does GTA think about mixing or NOT mixing Mbunas?


Labs tend to cross breed more than any other species. In all male tanks its not a problem but when mixing males with females its best to reduce the chances of hybridization.


----------

